# Camcorder advice



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2008)

Marge and I are planning on purchasing a new digital camcorder in the next several days. Its main use will be to film skiing and mountain biking sessions.   We have found 2 JVC models that we really like. From what we can tell from some reading online, the only difference between the two cameras is hard drive capacity. One has a 30gig hard drive (7 hours of video at highest resolution) and the other has a 60gig hard disk capacity (14 hours of video at highest resolution). The 30gig version is also $100 cheaper. 

So me being the cheap SOB wants to get the 30gig model as I just don’t ever see us taking 7 hours of video in one shoot. Marge wants the 60gig model because she wants the larger storage capacity. What do you guys think?

60gig model
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8671421&type=product&id=1197074520701

30gig model
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8671403&type=product&id=1197074520568


I have found both of these cameras online for cheaper, it was just easy to get the links from the best buy site in one shot.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Marge and I are planning on purchasing a new digital camcorder in the next several days. Its main use will be to film skiing and mountain biking sessions.   We have found 2 JVC models that we really like. From what we can tell from some reading online, the only difference between the two cameras is hard drive capacity. One has a 30gig hard drive (7 hours of video at highest resolution) and the other has a 60gig hard disk capacity (14 hours of video at highest resolution). The 30gig version is also $100 cheaper.
> 
> So me being the cheap SOB wants to get the 30gig model as I just don’t ever see us taking 7 hours of video in one shoot. Marge wants the 60gig model because she wants the larger storage capacity. What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



There's no need for more than 7 hours of video at a time. Put that money saved towards an extra hard drive for your PC. You'll need it! My video camera with it's puny 2 GB SD card stores something like 23 minutes at high res. That's more than enough for me for a quick little video. Looks like a nice camera.


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd go with the 30g. I really don't see the point on storing that much, unless you're away on a vacation and don't have the ability to d-load your raw footage to a PC.

I use a DVD cam. All footage is immediately stored on a medium, instead of having to remember to download it etc...


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'd go with the 30g. I really don't see the point on storing that much, unless you're away on a vacation and don't have the ability to d-load your raw footage to a PC.
> 
> I use a DVD cam. All footage is immediately stored on a medium, instead of having to remember to download it etc...



We looked at the DVD cams, ans they are the same price as the Hard Disk cams. The only difference is really the storage. We figure that we will be doing alot of video editing, and the HDD cam makes that easier.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like a nice camera.




You wouldn't belive how small it is. With any luck we may have it by tommrrows Sundown outing.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> We looked at the DVD cams, ans they are the same price as the Hard Disk cams. The only difference is really the storage. We figure that we will be doing alot of video editing, and the HDD cam makes that easier.



You're correct there. Our DVD cam stores the video data into this weird format. I need to encode it to get it usable on the PC. Major PITA and the results from the freeware program I was using were marginal at best.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> With any luck we may have it by tommrrows Sundown outing.



I will have the 2 O' clock twister primed and ready to go. :lol:


----------



## dmc (Feb 21, 2008)

Just picked up Aiptek A-HD..  Going to use it for my helmet cam...
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod..._ite=12694 PRODUCT PURCHASED&cm_keycode=26364


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Marge and I are going to take a drive at lunch time and pick up the 30gig model. BTW, I highly recomend getting electronics from Costco, there prices cannot be beat by any chain store and the return policy is second to none.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Looks like Marge and I are going to take a drive at lunch time and pick up the 30gig model. BTW, I highly recomend getting electronics from Costco, there prices cannot be beat by any chain store and the return policy is second to none.



Nice. We expect a rad video of the skiing-in process on Temptor tomorrow night... :beer:


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> You're correct there. Our DVD cam stores the video data into this weird format. I need to encode it to get it usable on the PC. Major PITA and the results from the freeware program I was using were marginal at best.



DVD is typically saved as a .vob file. I used to use SuperC to convert to either .avi or .mp4 or .mpg Trouble with that is I also had to fiddle with the codec (H.323 normally) The decompressing/recompressing lost a lot of resolution. 

I have since stopped using WMM, and bit the bullet and picked-up the Platinum edition of Sony Vegas Studio 8.0. I put the finalized DVD into the drive, and the software will import it automatically with no appreciable loss in video quality. 

The main reason why I like this method is that all my raw footage is archived right from the get-go. As a former Videographer, I'm having a hard time letting go of old habits. Hell, Digital editing was barely on the horizon when I did this professionally. I miss my old 3/4" format tapes and decks.


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Looks like Marge and I are going to take a drive at lunch time and pick up the 30gig model. BTW, I highly recomend getting electronics from Costco, there prices cannot be beat by any chain store and the return policy is second to none.









Welcome to Costco, I love you.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> I have since stopped using WMM, and bit the bullet and picked-up the Platinum edition of Sony Vegas Studio 8.0. I put the finalized DVD into the drive, and the software will import it automatically with no appreciable loss in video quality.
> 
> The main reason why I like this method is that all my raw footage is archived right from the get-go.



Yeah, I think eventually I'll have to graduate from WMM. Does all I need right now though.


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, I think eventually I'll have to graduate from WMM. Does all I need right now though.



Vegas 8

Free 30 day trial. 

I actually picked this up at Sam's Club. It was packaged with their Photo software for $75. Normally retails for $145


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice. We expect a rad video of the skiing-in process on Temptor tomorrow night... :beer:



Oh fer sure. I was already planning on testing it out tomorrow night ;-)


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Marge and I are planning on purchasing a new digital camcorder in the next several days. Its main use will be to film skiing and mountain biking sessions.



Yeah, ok.  We all know what it's really for.  And I gotta say Tim, if you got 7+ hours in ya, you're my new idol.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Does it have a Video In port in case you wanted to hook up a helmet cam to it.  That would make for some sweet MTB and ski vids..


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yeah, ok.  We all know what it's really for.  And I gotta say Tim, if you got 7+ hours in ya, you're my new idol.








This man can go 7+ hours...can you?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Does it have a Video In port in case you wanted to hook up a helmet cam to it.  That would make for some sweet MTB and ski vids..



Yar, it does. We're looking into helmet cam for both skiing and MTB. I really like the goggle cam they have out now, but I don't wanna pay. 

Greg, thanks for the tip on the external HD. I never would have thought of that (but should have, as my pc is almost at maximum capacity as it is.)

Marc, you're so jealous.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yar, it does. We're looking into helmet cam for both skiing and MTB. I really like the goggle cam they have out now, but I don't wanna pay.



Cool, sounds good to me then... 

EDIT: BTW, are you a pirate?  Yar??  

Yar me matey...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Greg, thanks for the tip on the external HD. I never would have thought of that (but should have, as my pc is almost at maximum capacity as it is.)



Ask Tim to knock it off downloading all that porn... 










Poor guy - he's getting hammered this week.. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ask Tim to knock it off downloading all that porn...



If I'm reading this thread correctly then it sounds like Tim is planning on making his own porn...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I'm reading this thread correctly then it sounds like Tim is planning on making his own porn...



Perhaps this thread sparked the idea?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/24370-have-you-ever-had-sex-mountain-when-skiing.html


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Yous guys are letting me down, here. I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a connection linked between downloading porn, seven hours of video and constant pelvic thrusting yet.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe Tim had some sick, twisted fantasy as a kid of getting it on with a stormtrooper...

I'll stop now. The kid knows judo - I don't need him kicking my ass down Temptor tomorrow night.....that is if he can catch me... :razz:


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, so, Tim's making an investment because he spent so much money downloading porn, on a video camera capable of recording seven hours of storm trooper hip thrusting.

I think everything fits fairly well.


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yous guys are letting me down, here. I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a connection linked between downloading porn, seven hours of video and constant pelvic thrusting yet.



Sorry, most guys don't relate the terms "7 hours" and "Pelvic thrusting"

Maybe "30 seconds" and "pelvic thrusting"


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yous guys are letting me down, here. I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a connection linked between downloading porn, seven hours of video and constant pelvic thrusting yet.



Hey what you guys do with a camcorder, storm trooper suit, internet porn, and an 'external' HDD is really none of our business..


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> The kid knows judo - I don't need him kicking my ass down Temptor tomorrow night.....that is if he can catch me... :razz:



Actually Judo, Aikido and Muso Shinden Ryu iaijutsu........yet Marge still scares the crap out me!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Actually Judo, Aikido and Muso Shinden Ryu iaijutsu........yet Marge still scares the crap out me!



Are you like a ninja or something?


----------



## dmc (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh fer sure. I was already planning on testing it out tomorrow night ;-)



Keep it steezy so it'll go down eazy...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Pretty much. He's going on his third black belt. Still wanna say he <3's Sanjaya :lol:?

Oh wait... I said that...


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, so count me out on Friday.  I'm generally not all about getting my arse kicked.  The smart man knows when to back down from a fight.

The smarter man knows when to avoid a fight.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh don't be such a poopy face. You're going.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Ok, so count me out on Friday.  I'm generally not all about getting my arse kicked.  The smart man knows when to back down from a fight.
> 
> The smarter man knows when to avoid a fight.



I am harmless. Plus I have a torn ligament in my left hand and couldn't really do anything even if I wanted to. I have been skiing with it like this all winter (hurts like hell when I fall on that side. It also makes it very difficult to get up


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am harmless. Plus I have a torn ligament in my left hand and couldn't really do anything even if I wanted to. I have been skiing with it like this all winter (hurts like hell when I fall on that side. It also makes it very difficult to get up



Yah you heard him. If he comes at you just jab him in the hand with your pole.


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

Like not using one hand is going to make a ninja harmless.  Pfft.  What planet do you live on?


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am harmless. Plus I have a torn ligament in my left hand and couldn't really do anything even if I wanted to. I have been skiing with it like this all winter (hurts like hell when I fall on that side. It also makes it very difficult to get up



Okay. Since we now know his weakness, resume antagonizing!

Of course, he could be baiting us. Ninjas are clever like that...


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Actually Judo, Aikido and Muso Shinden Ryu iaijutsu........yet Marge still scares the crap out me!


What's Muso Shinden Ryu iajutsu?

(thread's been hijacked anyway so I figured I'd ask)


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

hammer said:


> What's Muso Shinden Ryu iajutsu?
> 
> (thread's been hijacked anyway so I figured I'd ask)



It's ninja for "I'm going to kick your effin ass!"


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

hammer said:


> What's Muso Shinden Ryu iajutsu?
> 
> (thread's been hijacked anyway so I figured I'd ask)



Sword fighting.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, I really missed out on this thread. Camcorder advice how exciting could that be?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, I really missed out on this thread. Camcorder advice how exciting could that be?



Never let a thread title fool you...  You never know what could be going on inside...


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sword fighting.



EEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Never let a thread title fool you...  You never know what could be going on inside...



LOL. I saw it was like 5 pages and knew more was going on. Storm Troopers, video and thrusting, OH MY! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> LOL. I saw it was like 5 pages and knew more was going on. Storm Troopers, video and thrusting, OH MY! :lol:



And ninjas, man. You forgot ninjas.


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> LOL. I saw it was like 5 pages and knew more was going on. Storm Troopers, video and thrusting, OH MY! :lol:



Don't forget Tim and Marc's "Sword fighting"


Or, better yet, do.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> And ninjas, man. You forgot ninjas.



The Ninjas, they're sneaky!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> Don't forget Tim and Marc's "Sword fighting"



You seem pretty interested in it. ;-)


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You seem pretty interested in it. ;-)



Actually, I prefer to Elephant Walk


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

So, did you get it yet??


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> Actually, I prefer to Elephant Walk



TMI, unless you are talking about the French Cambodian restaurant in Cambridge?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So, did you get it yet??



Yah


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yah



Yar?  Is it sweet?  Where's the 1st vid...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Totally sweet  I'll seek you out and show you tamarrow. But you can't see the first video. That's for special time only...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Totally sweet  I'll seek you out and show you tamarrow. But you can't see the first video. That's for special time only...



Storm Troopers are cool, but Tim might appreciate this outfit more:


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 22, 2008)

i love sword fighting pelvic hip thrusting ninja porn as much as the next guy but have a video question, how does evryone carry their cameras skiing? Ive never been big on taking the camera along just cuz its a PITA to stop get it out etc. do you carry it in a pack on back/chest/fanny, pockets or what?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

Before the camcorder I used my digital camera for video so it wasn't a real issue. The camcorder is about the size of a digital camera, so I'll probably just keep it in my coat...don't know what others do.


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually carry my camera in the front pocket of my jacket.

Had one of these for several years...was pretty good for stills but the shutter lag made it practically useless for action shots.






I wanted a camera with a better optical zoom so I bought one of these...too big to carry around skiing, though.






I just purchased one of these to replace the Nikon after its lens mechanism jammed...will be checking it out this weekend (skiing, not sword fighting or fending off ninja attacks).


----------



## Paul (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine migrates between my backpack and chest pocket. I have the strap on it, with a 'beener to clip it to the backpack D-ring in case I get the dropsies. I use it for taking pics and video of the kid, so its not like I'm on any difficult terrain.


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, I really missed out on this thread. Camcorder advice how exciting could that be?





bvibert said:


> Never let a thread title fool you...  You never know what could be going on inside...


You're not the only one.  No wonder why I felt so lost over the last week... I thought all the inside jokes came out of the ski session last Friday!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 28, 2008)

severine said:


> You're not the only one.  No wonder why I felt so lost over the last week... I thought all the inside jokes came out of the ski session last Friday!



Well, they were all discussed in detail on Friday... this was just the precursor to all the madness


----------

